# arc audio error code?



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

the amp IN PROTECTION MODE RED FLUSHING LED AND NO SOUND.
IN The manual of 1000.1bx The error Codes do not indicate the problem Only Numbers of code.
My amp has 3 Red Flash, Pause, a Red Flash.
What could be the problem?
I opened the amp and I saw that nothing was burn inside.
thanks.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you still get the error code with the load disconnected?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Give ARC a call. They really have excellent phone support.


----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

IBcivic said:


> Do you still get the error code with the load disconnected?


what do you mean load disconnected?
the amp IN PROTECTION no sound at all only led flashing .


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

With the sub wires disconnected...is the fault still there?


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Ur have to completely power off..no connections
That code is a short. How are the subs wired?


----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

IBcivic said:


> With the sub wires disconnected...is the fault still there?


the sub is ok i have another mono thet work well with the sub.


south east customz said:


> Ur have to completely power off..no connections
> That code is a short. How are the subs wired?


the sub is svc 4 ohm 700 -1400 watt its wired + -.

so you say its a short code.i let the technician to deal with it.
Strange no burnt smell or something you see burned when i open the amp.
thank you all


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

What is the difference between CODE 12 & CODE 13?


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

One is random and other is constant short.
Pull all power (arc also say drain it with a test light)
And try to reset. If not resetting maybe locked up and need to head into arc for service.
I havent had the mono do it but hbe had a few 900.6's do it. The subs had rubbing voice coils.


----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

Can you explain this
"Pull all power (arc also say drain it with a test light)
And try to reset"
cos i think my amp have code 13 (if it the same as ks1200.1 in the manual says CODE 13 1 Flash, Pause, 3 Flashes)


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

He means> Pull the fuse or wire that feeds your amp (+) and connect a 12v light bulb across the Input teminals (+ & -) to drain the internal capacitors.
I would also suggest that you disconnect your sub woofer from the amp, before re-applying power
That way, you will know if the subs are creating the short


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

He means> Pull the fuse or wire that feeds your amp (+) and connect a 12v light bulb across the Input teminals (+ & -) to completely drain the internal capacitors.
I would also suggest that you disconnect your sub woofer from the amp, before re-applying power
That way, you will know if the subs are creating the short


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> He means> Pull the fuse or wire that feeds your amp (+) and connect a 12v light bulb across the Input teminals (+ & -) to completely drain the internal capacitors.
> I would also suggest that you disconnect your sub woofer from the amp, before re-applying power
> That way, you will know if the subs are creating the short


Yep what he said..also take out rca's sometimes they have grounding issues


----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

ok thanks i will try it.


----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

Well it did not work.
I took the amp to the technician he opened it and saw that two or three Small resistors was burnt.but he dont know the values ​​of the resistors.
Does anyone know where to find the schematic of the amplifier with the values ​​of the components Except ARC?
I did left a message for Brad Ott

ARC Audio

Technical Support?

I hope he will answer me


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Exact same thing happened on my KS1000.1bx. Theo at Arc was very helpful and I sent my amp in for repair. All I'm saying is that it will be gone for a while. I'm in my sixth week of waiting. Hope you can get it fixed soon.


----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

sixth week of waiting
Do you still have warranty on the amplifier?
I only need the value of 3 resistors and in one hour amp will be back in my car


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

No, I didn't have the warranty. I sent it to Arc because there is NOBODY in my area that does that kind of work and I can't do it. I assumed that Arc would be efficient with the repair. I've since picked up another amp just to get some lows back in the car.


----------



## Cdubb8704 (Dec 14, 2019)

IBcivic said:


> He means> Pull the fuse or wire that feeds your amp (+) and connect a 12v light bulb across the Input teminals (+ & -) to drain the internal capacitors.
> I would also suggest that you disconnect your sub woofer from the amp, before re-applying power
> That way, you will know if the subs are creating the short


this actually worked for me. Left test light connected until test light went out completely.


----------

